# Patience Pays Off - another Striper Frenzy off Chesapeake Beach, MD (Oct 20, 2018)



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

I caught over 30 stripers at 17-26".
I saw baitfish loaded in the area in the morning. But there weren't stripers chasing the baitfish. Few birds weren't quite active because the baitfish wasn't chased to the surface because of the lack of stripers earlier. I trusted my Fish Finder. And stayed the area until the stripers showed up. Striper did showed up

Video Fishing Log:





Thanks
Joe


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Great video! Your damn good. Thanks! Is that Delaware Bay area?


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

andypat said:


> Great video! Your damn good. Thanks! Is that Delaware Bay area?


Upper Chesapeake Bay, MD


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice video Joe. Never caught stripers myself but looks like lots of fun. Thanks for sharing.


----------

